# Tuffies beds



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Who has them and do you recommend them?

I am planning on getting one for Lucky but would like to hear a bit about them first, are they really that long lasting in the sense that they don't go flat and lumpy?

I am drawn towards the durasoft mattress style one, I think a small would be big enough for Lucky. 

Any experiences appreciated


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I bought some years ago for my lot, wasn't that impressed tbh they absorbed water and got very heavy and were always damp underneath, they were hard to clean and supposed to be waterproof, they weren't. 
We recently got some of the raised beds off canine concepts and my lot love them, the covers are easy to remove and just stick in the wash, as they are off the ground they can't get wet underneath and the fluffy fleece cover keeps them warm, well worth the money! We just bought 2 more so all bar our ovcharka have one, he didn't like it so have bought him a memory foam thick mattress thing from tuff mutts, I'll let you know how that one goes, I'll be sticking it on a pallet though so it doesn't get wet underneath.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, I will have a look at the raised ones now


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Complete disagree with above. 

I only found they got damp on tiles never on laminate and metal cage floors. 

Find mine easy to clean and quick to dry in sunshine. 

Rectified the tile problem by altering a lorry pallet in my old utility room creating a raises bed.

Beds 4years old now. Still poofy. It's the wipe clean tuffie XL.

Alex I only disagree slightly because much of my house has your art in it ...


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Taken 6 months ago, so 3.5yrs old Surface has scratched I guess and my dogs are often muddy. You can't get it 100% brand new clean after a year or so. But fully functions and most importantly still poofy.








. Now it's in my big crate as they kept rolling about and scratched the wall and this is rented


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Since purchasing a Tuffies mattress almost four years ago, I've gone on to buy three more; two nests and one smaller mattress for Freya's crate. I've been really, really pleased with all of them and have found them to be highly durable, totally waterproof and none have sunk or gone in the slightest bit lumpy.

I steam clean mine so they don't take long to dry and I don't put the dogs on them wet anyway but I suppose it would need a few hours in the sun to dry out if it was very wet. I cannot imagine a Tuffie absorbing water - Alex just out of interest did you contact Tuffies about your issues with it?


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I had a dog that destroyed a the "tough" bed from them so after that I went to the Raised Beds as mentioned in this thread and its great. They love it and you can change and have different colours for each bed, etc.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wipe clean Tuffies XLs here - cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

These look interesting  Cooper constantly digs at any bed we have put down for him in the Lounge. It's fine if he's crated as he will just leave it alone and sleep on it, but if not, which he isn't now, he will just dig at it and chew it, and will basically continue to do this unless we remove it! Any advice on this? Would you say these Tuffies bed are the way to go!?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the wipe clean tuffie would be better than the durasoft then after reading the replies. Do you put a cover on them or leave them the way they are?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

All our Tuffies have the luxury fleece cover on them - the ones that Tuffies sell themselves. They are very thick and durable but I do find them a bit of a pain to get on and off for regular washing so I put towels and blankets on top of the cover to save it getting too dirty and hairy.


----------



## Rudydog (Nov 15, 2014)

We have a Durasoft with no extra cover (although I may get one), we haven't had it very long (couple of months maybe) but I can see that it will last a long long time. The quality is fab!

It did take our dog a little while to get used to as it is much firmer than a normal dog bed and so he did turn his nose up at it first... 
He now loves it!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

The Durasoft ones only started being made at the tail end of last year, I bought a nest in September and they wasn't available then as far as I can remember, so there might not be that many people who can review how they stand up long term. 

We have a woven nest and two wipeclean mattresses, the wipe clean dry a LOT quicker than the woven and have have lasted around two years so far and look as good as new after a wash down :thumbup1:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought this one for Isla

Heavy Duty Waterproof Bed from Country Dog - Muddy Paws

After a lot of consideration over Tuffies, I decided on the Muddy Paws version as I preferred the design of the nest type. It's wipe clean, waterproof and she finds it comfy. At the moment it has a thick vetbed piece in the bottom to give her a bit of extra warmth during the night which seems to have gone down well. Not found any problem with dampness seeping through.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We've just ordered Bradley a Zippy mattress. He threw up on his Tuffie and I've spent most of today scrubbing it - it does seem to cling onto smells. 
The colour has faded and worn in places, but the cushion is still really plump. To be fair, if it was Freddie or Danny's bed I think it would still be perfect.
Bradley is a bit of a bulldozer .


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

One in the kitchen and one in the lounge here. Not indestructible as evidenced by the chewed corners (courtesy of Jake many years ago) I find they aren't waterproof, the bottom is usually really damp on the laminate after the boys have been swimming. They are heavy and awkward, could do with a handle.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

We have them, I choose waterproof every time now, ours look nearly the same as when I got them really, the oldest are 4 years old - wipe or hose and they're clean and fresh and even with wet dogs on them they don't stay wet or get stinky.

I have bought them with the fleece covers they come with and would again but because I like to wash and clean the bedding regularly, I just cover them with fleecy blankets rather than buying extra covers.

Naomi x


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Considered Tuffies but in the end went with these Wolfybeds - Luxury dog beds and accessories and highly recommend them.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think I'd buy a fleece cover if I get one then, maybe just a couple of fleece blankets so one can be used and one in the wash. 

I will take a look at those wolfybeds also, thank you.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Cannot recommend them highly enough.

Mine were bought several years ago and still look like new.

Mine are the ultra hard wearing woven mattresses.

I prefer mattresses as a dog can deside to stretch out or curl up as and when, unlike a shaped bed where a dog is forced into the same position day after day, not good for spinal health.

They have not flattened, they are impervious to water, dustmites, parasites, dust, and do not smell as I hose them down weekly. 

No need to put bedding into the washing machine and use up detergent and increase wear and tear on machine or get dog hairs in.

One of my dogs also has the Hi-K9 bed and they have the same advantages.


----------

